# Nero 8 Start Smart



## kjvbible1611 (Dec 19, 2004)

Having trouble with Nero 8 Start Smart.
Since my computer crashed a week ago.
When it begins to load i get an error message :
"unable to create xml parser instance please reinstall microsoft xml core services 4.0"
When i click ok Start Smart start page starts up.
The launch applications is blank, whereas before i had a list of applications.
When i click on add/remove, it is also blank.
Thank You,
Gary Teresi


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Well if the error message says "reinstall microsoft xml core services 4.0" that would be where to start. Go to Add/Remove programs and if microsoft xml core services is there uninstall it. Then go to Windows Update, click on "Custom" and see if microsoft xml core services 4.0 is there, if it is install it.

If not you can get it here: http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Microsoft_XML_Core_Services/995451521/1

However you can still run Nero without using Nero Smart Start. Smart Start is just a front end application that starts the other programs. Go to Start > All Programs > Nero and look for the program you want to use, most of the time it's the burning application so depending on which version of Nero you have it would be either Nero Express or Nero Burning ROM. You can start the program from there.


----------



## kjvbible1611 (Dec 19, 2004)

It is not listed in ad remove.
Now what?
Thank You,
Gary Teresi


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

stantley said:


> Then go to Windows Update, click on "Custom" and see if microsoft xml core services 4.0 is there, if it is install it.
> 
> If not you can get it here: http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Microsoft_XML_Core_Services/995451521/1


----------



## kjvbible1611 (Dec 19, 2004)

No, i installed it and still get the same message.
Gary


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When you went to Windows update were there any updates relating to MSXML?


----------



## kjvbible1611 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, there was.
I installed it, but i still get the same error message.
Gary


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

stantley said:


> However you can still run Nero without using Nero Smart Start. Smart Start is just a front end application that starts the other programs. Go to Start > All Programs > Nero and look for the program you want to use, most of the time it's the burning application so depending on which version of Nero you have it would be either Nero Express or Nero Burning ROM. You can start the program from there.


Can you still run the Nero burning program without Smart Start?


----------



## kjvbible1611 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, i just did a Nero reinstall and that did not solve the problem, so i reinstalled Nero again w/o Start Smart and now i can use Nero Express.
Thank You,
Gary Teresi


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome Gary.

When I'm burning a DVD I like as few programs running as possible, so that's why I never use Smart Start, it's unnecessary. If Nero Express is running OK, you should be in good shape.


----------

